# Maltese tail set.



## Phoebesmom (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone else has every experienced this problem. My puppy, Phoebe, had a correct tail set when I first got her at 12 weeks of age. She held her tail over her back end, resting the tip on her back. Now, however, at age 5 and 1/2 months old, her tail is held either curved up like a saber or straight out. I cannot for the life of me figure out why this has happened. She has not suffered any injury or anything like that. If anyone has any input, it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry can't help you. Lexi's tail has always been curled. Are you sure she didn't injure if in some way? I thought I read someplace (here or MO) about a lady whose dog had broken its tail at the breeders and it didn't heal right so it was straight. <_< Have you spoken to your vet about it?


Hopefully someone can help.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

have you spoken to the breeder about this? i have no clue what could've happened. sorry


----------



## Phoebesmom (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Oct 5 2004, 10:34 AM
> *Sorry can't help you.  Lexi's tail has always been curled.  Are you sure she didn't injure if in some way?  I thought I read someplace (here or MO) about a lady whose dog had broken its tail at the breeders and it didn't heal right so it was straight.  <_<  Have you spoken to your vet about it?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I did email the breeder the other day and she answered me right away. She has never heard of that before either and wondered if Phoebe had injured her tail. To the best of my knowledge, she has never injured her tail. I'm sure I would have noticed something if she had because she's with me when I'm home and, when I'm away, I have her in a jumbo crate and she can't hurt herself in it. I will take her to the vet for evaluation but I just was hoping someone had an answer for me. Thanks to all for replying.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

hey! Just try calling them to see if it's a big concern or not. Call first. You don't want to waste money on a doctor's visit and they tell you it's ok.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I have heard of this being called a "gay tail" it is not good if you are showing the dog, but should not be a problem for a wonderful family member.

Make your self feel better and call the vet and ask, but I'll bet there is nothing to worrey about.

Judi


----------



## Phoebesmom (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Oct 5 2004, 05:20 PM
> *I have heard of this being called a "gay tail"  it is not good if you are showing the dog, but should not be a problem for a wonderful family member.
> 
> Make your self feel better and call the vet and ask, but I'll bet there is nothing to worrey about.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


"Gay tail" sounds about right, although I've never heard of it before. Her tail really does look happy as she wags it all the time. I'll talk to the vet and let everyone know what she says about it. In the meantime, thanks to all who answered.

Gail and Phoebe


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

Palbert's tail is straight. And I love it! But, he can also curl it up on his back. I don't like the tail that has a little hook at the end. I like to run my hand on his tail and not get caught in the hook. So basically, his tail does what it needs to do, including tons of wagging!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Our first maltese had a tail she wagged, but then would curl up at other tiems


----------

